# Nino Rota Discography on NaxosDirect



## classicalmusicfan

In honor of the 30th anniversary of Nino Rota's death, NaxosDirect.com is offering 30% discount his discography. Check it out at http://www.naxosdirect.com/Nino-Rota/composer/15492/.

Nino Rota is well known for his work on film scores such as Franco Zeffirelli's Romeo and Juliet and Francis Ford Coppola's The Godfather 1 and 2. Celebrate his music and avail the promo until June 30 only.


----------

